# Schools in Cholula



## katiesd (Aug 28, 2008)

We are considering moving to Cholula for a year with our two elementary-aged children. Any advice on schools? They speak only a little spanish, but we would like them to learn. We have found an American School in Puebla that is 1/2 day spanish and 1/2 english, but are not sure how practical it would be to get them there each day.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

My first question, of course, is what sort of visas you plan to get for the year?


----------



## katiesd (Aug 28, 2008)

synthia said:


> My first question, of course, is what sort of visas you plan to get for the year?


We're coming for my husband's job. I have researched the visa issue, but don't have the info with me. Does it have any effect on the schools we choose?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I asked because we frequently get posts on the forum from people announcing that they have decided to move to, say, France from the US or Thailand from the UK, and have no idea they even need a visa. They assume that they have the right to live, work, or open a business anywhere they want. Occaisionally they have actually quit jobs and bought plane tickets.

Consequently, unless a poster says exactly what the visa situation is, we always bring it up.


----------



## carrie.vanv (Sep 13, 2008)

katiesd said:


> We are considering moving to Cholula for a year with our two elementary-aged children. Any advice on schools? They speak only a little spanish, but we would like them to learn. We have found an American School in Puebla that is 1/2 day spanish and 1/2 english, but are not sure how practical it would be to get them there each day.


is your husbands job in cholua? i do believe that the american school in puebla would be your best bet. why not move closer to the school?


----------



## katiesd (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, he would be teaching at UDLA in Cholula. We are trying to figure out the logistics of living in either place and getting from one to another. Having never been there, we aren't sure how easy it would be for me to get the kids to school each day in Puebla if we live in Cholula. I know it isn't that far, but don't know how complicated it is. And yes, we have considered living in Pueble, but have just heard such great things about Cholula and like the idea of being in a smaller town and driving as little as possible. 
That being said, ANY info on places in Puebla that would be accessible to both would be great! Thanks!


----------



## carrie.vanv (Sep 13, 2008)

*cholula-puebla*

hi kate--
i will be moving to puebla within the next couple of months to join my boyfriend there. our home is actually just down the street from the american school in puebla. what's ironic is that i'm hoping to either take classes or teach at UDLA in cholula...sounds like we'll be traveling exact opposite paths. however, my boyfriend is poblano and if you would like, i would be happy to get his opinion for you. i've been to both places and traveling between the two doesn't seem too bad. what will your husband be teaching? when will you be moving?
carrie


----------



## katiesd (Aug 28, 2008)

Carrie -
That would be great! I would love his opinion. If everything works out, we'll come next summer. My husband teaches political science - what will you be taking and/or teaching? 
Thanks, 
Katie


----------



## carrie.vanv (Sep 13, 2008)

my hope is to teach/study design information within the architecture school there. lets keep in touch. you can e-mail me at [email protected]
i'll let you know of what he says soon!


----------

